# linpus and ip release/renew



## eazy27 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got an Acer Aspire 1 that has linpus on it. What I need to know is if there is a program in linux similar to ipconfig, and if so how would you run it under linpus as I don't see any way of getting to a command line. Basically what we are looking for is to be able to see what ip has been assigned, so we can tell if we are acutally getting the network connections we need.
thanks


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

The program for Linux is "/sbin/ifconfig". It can set all interfaces and routings necessary.

Usually this is run from a pair of scripts. "/sbin/ifdown eth0" to bring the interface down. And "/sbin/ifup eth0" to bring the Ethernet zero (eth0) up. eth0 is the first and default Ethernet interface. The scripts generally take care of setting up the IP numbers and masks and if necessary get the IP number from a DHCP server.

You are going to have to find out how to run the scripts from a command line interface. The scripts also have to be run as superuser.


----------



## eazy27 (Sep 8, 2008)

is there a command similar to ipconfig/all to show what ips are assigned. I still haven't been able to figure out how to get to a command line in linpus lite so I would be very appreciative if someone could tell me how to do that too.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, I don't know much about Linpus, but it seems to use KDE. Look for a program named Konsole (or maybe Terminal, xterm, aterm, etc.).

As far as ifconfig:
To get all configured interfaces, type: *ifconfig*
To get all interfaces (even the non-configured ones) *ifconfig -a*

If you get a message like "bash: ifconfig: command not found" (although some shells will have slightly different output), use */sbin/ifconfig* instead of *ifconfig*

You can get more information about ifconfig by using the *man*(ual) command. To use it, try *man ifconfig* or *man man*


FYI, from what I remember the *ifdown* and *ifup* scripts are a Red Hat style thing (so not all distributions have them). To the best of my knowledge, all they do is *ifconfig interface down* and *ifconfig interface up*. So instead of *ifup eth0*, you'd use *ifconfig eth0 up*. Since Linpus is a Fedora-based distro (Fedora is a Red Hat based distro), I'd expect you'd have those scripts.

Some distributions (at least Gentoo and Debian based ones) instead will have handy scripts in */etc/init.d* - for Gentoo the script to control eth0 is */etc/init.d/net.eth0*.


----------



## eazy27 (Sep 8, 2008)

Managed to track down the terminal and the ifconfig commands work. Thanks for the help.


----------

